
AI Artists, What Are You Selling: An Image, a Neural Network or a Story? - websirnik
https://www.aleksandra.art/featured-story/2019/11/5/ai-artists-what-are-you-selling-an-image-a-neural-network-or-a-story
======
maxman88
I see that it is very powerful feature, i see that it could be used if you
want to see changes of plase from some year and to the current, for example
how was building NY from the begging to now.

